
Ask HN: Is there an easy way to “forward” your vim config over ssh? - adamgamble
Like ssh&#x27;s forward agent, but for vimrc and related files. So that when I ssh into a server and use vim to edit a file, it uses my local configuration?
======
diggan
[https://github.com/Russell91/sshrc](https://github.com/Russell91/sshrc)

